# Brok Lager - Possibly The Best Lager I Have Ever Had



## barabool (16/3/11)

This is an absolute cracking Polish Lager with an killer hop aroma and a smooth Lager taste. I get it at a few of the big retailers here in Brissy and recommend it to anyone who loves a good European Lager.


----------



## QldKev (16/3/11)

did you enjoy it before you masturbated, or after?


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/11)

Second post in 3 years? Mate I've got to get myself a bottle of this stuff :icon_cheers: 

Before Heineken buy them out and turn it to piss.


----------



## barabool (16/3/11)

People wonder why more people don't post.....geesh.
Kev your a dick.


----------



## unrealeous (16/3/11)

Kev's alright - we get our share of spammers coming in and pushing their wares on the site - and for a first post it did look a bit like you work for the company  [Edit I should also add its common for people to post a witty response to these spam ads - so its nothing personal]

Welcome welcome


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/11)

Welcome in from the outer zone, Bara.
Polish beers rock.


----------



## pbrosnan (17/3/11)

QldKev said:


> did you enjoy it before you masturbated, or after?


That's just f*ucking thick. Maybe you need to get your hand off it, tosser.


----------



## QldKev (17/3/11)

Bara said:


> People wonder why more people don't post.....geesh.
> Kev your a dick.



Dude sorry, it was just that your first 2 posts were the same topic rasied twice within about 1 minute of each other; so I assumed it was a spam bot. You probably would have seen smart remarks in the spammers posts; so no insult to you as a person intended.

Also welcome to AHB, most responses aren't that bad :beerbang: 

QldKev


----------



## geoffd (17/3/11)

Bara said:


> This is an absolute cracking Polish Lager with an killer hop aroma and a smooth Lager taste. I get it at a few of the big retailers here in Brissy and recommend it to anyone who loves a good European Lager.



Yep I used to drink DAB as a commercial quaffer, Brok is a similar style beer, I would suspect the hop is lublin (polish saaz) & the softer water makes it a rounder softer beer than dortmunders.
hard to know how much of the sweetness is vienna malt or if they use decoction mashing.
Used to be $3.50 for 500ml bottle until Cellarbrations took over, now it's $4.50 still fairly good value at that price.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/3/11)

Never heard of Brok, nor can I google it. Is it an Aldo special ? 

:icon_offtopic: I read that Aldi are applying for a NSW liqor licence, so we might see some cheap Euro lagers later in the year. From the few people game enough to admit it, they sound pretty good.


----------



## pimpsqueak (17/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Never heard of Brok, nor can I google it. Is it an Aldo special ?
> 
> :icon_offtopic: I read that Aldi are applying for a NSW liqor licence, so we might see some cheap Euro lagers later in the year. From the few people game enough to admit it, they sound pretty good.



That's some interesting news. Reckon this will this open the floodgates and allow supermarkets to sell alcohol like in NZ?

I'll have a bash at Aldi beers


----------



## geoffd (17/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Never heard of Brok, nor can I google it. Is it an Aldo special ?
> 
> :icon_offtopic: I read that Aldi are applying for a NSW liqor licence, so we might see some cheap Euro lagers later in the year. From the few people game enough to admit it, they sound pretty good.



<H1 class=h1>
BROK BROWAR</H1>_Brok, which is located in Koszalin between Stettin and Gdansk in northern Poland, is a regionally-based brewery with national distribution of three brands. The brewery in Koszalin began in 1874. In 1989, production began of the two strong beers Brok Sambor and Brok Martin of which the former is still the brewery's strongest brand. Brok Sambor Export is the brewery's national beer brand._

_In 1990, the brewery became the first in Poland to be privatised.
In 2002, Brok Brewery S.A. merged with Strzelec Brewery S.A. to form Browary Polskie Brok-Strzelec S.A. which was acquired by Royal Unibrew in spring 2005. The brewery in Koszalin has an annual capacity of 650,000 hectolitres.


_From memory I believe they used to claim on their label to be the only brewery that they were aware of to grow their own hops (they must be a little insular - or perhaps they meant ALL of their own hops)


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/3/11)

Except if you live in Qld and the laws are so archaic that you can't sell beer just about anywhere. I'd love a supermarket to get lager, even just to keep competition up. Aldi imported German lager (to go with the nice chocolate they import) - fantastic. But unlikely to happen in the backward state.

Yet the alcohol fuelled violence hasn't got any better. Maybe instead of making laws so strict about everything alcohol related, they should fine pubs and clubs for serving people drunk and let those of us that would buy at supermarkets (hence drink at home, hence be unlikely to be vomiting down some alley way the in city at 3am after killing someone with a drunken knockout punch) do so. 

I went to Hong Kong a couple of years ago - German Lager at 7-Eleven, opening 24 hours. Even for those of us for whom that is a novelty, we weren't getting tanked. The locals are so used to they don't care (nor did they care when we were drinking a can of Munchenal in the market at 4pm whilst haggling with a stall owner for a good price on a knockoff pair of oakleys).

Same as in Japan (thinking of you all).

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

It was my impression that in NSW, whilst grog is in fact sold in the supermarkets, it's in a section accessible only through an arch or turnstile off the main supermarket, with an under 18s warning sign, as opposed to NZ and the UK where the Gin and the Tampax are in the same aisle. Probably good idea.

So does this mean that ALDI stores in NSW will have to "bump out" each store with a liquor add-on section?


----------



## winkle (17/3/11)

Ironic - but the worst beer I've ever had was this stuff. Purchased from DM's at Albany Creek, who have a habit of leaving stock sitting out in the sun all day. Catty, cardboard and slightly medicinal (in a bad way) with floaties, a true drain pour. Still I'll have another crack at it (probably not fron DM's though).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/3/11)

winkle said:


> Ironic - but the worst beer I've ever had was this stuff. Purchased from DM's at Albany Creek, who have a habit of leaving stock sitting out in the sun all day. Catty, cardboard and slightly medicinal (in a bad way) with floaties, a true drain pour. Still I'll have another crack at it (probably not fron DM's though).



Head down to Chermside DM. Never had an issue there with stuff left out. It's a tiny shop comparatively, but they look after their stock (albeit accidentally).

A good BROK is pretty decent. I find it occasionally sweet, but if I'm in the mood, it's good.

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

Try Dan's at Chermside, being a mall store they have to get the stuff inside quick smart and it's all loading dock operation, no pallets sitting around for hours in the yard coz there ain't no yard.

edit: like G says


----------



## QldKev (17/3/11)

unrealeous said:


> Kev's alright - we get our share of spammers coming in and pushing their wares on the site - and for a first post it did look a bit like you work for the company  [Edit I should also add its common for people to post a witty response to these spam ads - so its nothing personal]
> 
> Welcome welcome




Yep, I really put my foot in it this time 

QldKev


----------



## Silo Ted (17/3/11)

BribieG said:


> It was my impression that in NSW, whilst grog is in fact sold in the supermarkets, it's in a section accessible only through an arch or turnstile off the main supermarket, with an under 18s warning sign, as opposed to NZ and the UK where the Gin and the Tampax are in the same aisle. Probably good idea.
> 
> So does this mean that ALDI stores in NSW will have to "bump out" each store with a liquor add-on section?



Yes, that's exactly what the proposal includes. Aldi spokesperson reckons that there's a good opportunity to do the it-out (the admit it will be tiny) to steal some of (super)market share from the Liqorland style booze vendor placement that Woolworths & Coles operate. 

The figures were surprising as to the % market share they have. Let me see if I can find the article.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/3/11)

Here we go

http://www.smh.com.au/business/aldi-liquor...tml?from=smh_sb
_
market share of its competitors Coles and Woolworths, which sell 
about half the $16 billion worth of alcohol purchased in liquor stores nationally._


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/11)

I bet their marketing department is furiously inventing fantasy brand names right now :icon_cheers: 

RhineGold Pils
Harvest Hop best bitter

Promised Gold... hang on that's mine, I'm suing. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted (17/3/11)

BribieG said:


> RhineGold Pils
> Harvest Hop best bitter
> 
> Promised Gold... hang on that's mine, I'm suing. :icon_cheers:



Auschwitz Rauchbier - The Thirst Incinerator


----------



## marksfish (17/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Auschwitz Rauchbier - The Thirst Incinerator



one would presume that it is kosher?


----------



## barabool (17/3/11)

Hey
QldKev emailed me and explained. Its all good. 
Sorry about the 2 posts, I noticed I spelt Lager incorrectly and tried the old 'back button' and it failed. 
I am only a kit brewer and would love to get a lager of this style going.
Cheers


----------



## Nick JD (17/3/11)

Godwin's statistical outlier rocks. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin%27s_law


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Welcome in from the outer zone, Bara.
> Polish beers rock.


Personally,although it's been a few years since i had one,i remember ZYWIEC,as being quite a tasty drop :drinks:And Brok was pretty decent too from memory,


----------



## Northside Novice (17/3/11)

have never tried brok and couldnt find at uncle dans germside tonight unfortunatly <_< 

BUT did find a sweet three pack and free 500ml glass of Weihenstephan for $14.99 :beerbang: 

noticed they had quite a few new craft brews too .


----------



## shaunbrew (17/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Never heard of Brok, nor can I google it. Is it an Aldo special ?
> 
> :icon_offtopic: I read that Aldi are applying for a NSW liqor licence, so we might see some cheap Euro lagers later in the year. From the few people game enough to admit it, they sound pretty good.




i purchase spirits from aldi, they sell a damn good scotch, which is 11 dollars cheaper than going to ritchies IGA, so i would have a great shot at the euro lagers! 
 
Shaun 

i have a kit of thomas coopers lager sitting here ready to brew, any ideas of extras i can throw in to make it extra goood ?????? thanks guys


----------



## brett mccluskey (17/3/11)

Liquourworks stocks Brok in my area,Shepparton,central Vic :icon_cheers:


----------



## barabool (23/3/11)

I get mine from D.Murf QLD in Sunnybank - Interesting thing is my BROK lable is different. Mine says 'Export'. Tried to attach picture - don't know if it will work


----------



## humulus (23/3/11)

Bara said:


> I get mine from D.Murf QLD in Sunnybank - Interesting thing is my BROK lable is different. Mine says 'Export'. Tried to attach picture - don't know if it will work


Gotta agree with ya Barra not a bad drop!!!!!!


----------

